# Buddy, Bailey, and Rhino - My brindle trio! :)



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm new here. Just posted in the intro. section and I promised some pictures so here we are! 

Bailey is our black brindle pitbull. She's 4 months old and 27 lbs.

Buddy is our fawn brindle boxer/pitbull mix. He's 4 months old and 33 lbs.

Rhino is our new rescue pup (didn't have intentions of getting another dog.. but he stole my heart the moment he looked in my eyes.) and he is 4 months old weighing 38 lbs. He's a little overweight however, so we are working on that. He came to us in very poor condition. My girl and I pulled at least 10 or more ticks off him. He has demodex mange (not contagious) and we are treating that with an ointment the vet gave us. But the Doc. said hes a big healthy boy! 

Anyway, here are some pics. Enjoy!














































Here's a picture showing off Rhino's patch of hair missing under his eye just to give you guys an idea.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol god lookin dogs


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, looks like you going to have your hands full  !


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great lookin pups, i love brindles! hope ya crate and rotate!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol aww house full of brindles!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

haha thanks guys. Yeah I love my brindles. I'll try and get some individual pictures of them seperately. But its pretty dang hard trying to get them to sit still!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

pretty dogs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

rhino looks just like my rudi!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are cuties! I love BRINDLES WOOOOOOTTT! Hopefully you know whats be expected in about a year


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great looking pups


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> They are cuties! I love BRINDLES WOOOOOOTTT! Hopefully you know whats be expected in about a year


Uh oh! I didn't like the sounds of that! LOL.

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are all very cute!


----------

